# What Kind of Sunglasses Are These?



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

ImageShack - Hosting :: vlcsnap7678446vc3.png

ImageShack - Hosting :: vlcsnap7677615he8.png

its what lauri heiskari was wearing in double decade


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Oakley's Frogskin® Collectors Edition. Sold out on their website. But check out the list of dealers they provide right on the sunglasses'page.
They are so sweet! Nice spotting


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply! Those definitely are awesome and i want a pair


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

every park rat and their mom have those in my area.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

I've never seen em where i am


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Just pick up some airblaster shades. They have a very similar look, granted the lens isn't as cool. Still very stylish.








Lots of colors too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Woah yeah those are super similar.


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

I should dig up my original pair... From back in the day. I know they are laying around somewhere...


----------

